# Juvenile bearded dragon's behaviour



## cityboy (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi, i'm just wondering if anyone can give me some advice on my 13 week old beardie.. When i got him last week he was very skittish and ran away everytime i went near him. Now he has had a week to settle in he doesnt mind me going near him to clean up his poo or change his veggies when they get dry provided i move slowly. I still dont want to pick him up because i want him to be settled before i do (i was going to give him another week before i pick him up so then he knows me properly first and doesnt get stressed..) The part i need advice on is this. Since the first day i brought him home he has spent about 90% of the time stood at the glass in the warm end of his viv looking out/scratching at the glass. My viv is 4x2x2 and the temps are 35C warm end, 27C cold end and 44C on his basking spot. I have a new 3ft repti glo tube which is in the centre of the viv and sits 11 inches above him and a 75w heat lamp which sits 12 inches above his basking rock. Can anyone think of a reason why he spends all of his time either sat at the glass looking out or scratching at the glass? He poo's at least once a day and eats loads of greens and as many crickets as i can offer him in 10mins 2x a day, although he doesnt eat if i'm near the viv because he is frozen and watching me (unless the crickets go close to him.. in which case he grabs them!)

I'm pretty sure i have my temps right, i am going to lower his UV to about 8 inches later on tonight to see if he is just trying to get closer to it but thought i'd put a message out on here first to see if A) lowering the UV is the right thing to do? and B) To see if anyone has any ideas as to why he is always at the glass in the warm end of his viv. There is a window infront of him so i'm wondering if that has anything to do with it, but if so, why doesnt he go to the cool end and scratch there? I just find it a bit strange thats all and wondered if this is normal behaviour.. Any help is good help even if it is to 'pick holes' in my set up, at least then I could change it and make him happier! Thanks Wes


----------



## cityboy (Sep 13, 2012)

Just as a side note.. I dont have a hide in there because i was told by the breeder that if i have one, he will spend most of his time in there while he is getting used to his new home and he wont get enough UVb because he will be sheltered from it.. Is this good advice or would you recommend a hide?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

To be honest I'd say he's still just adjusting to his new home. I'd give him more time to settle and see how it is then. Each dragon is different and will take a different amount of time to settle in. My male is very chilled and I will only see an effect for a day or two after a move, whereas the female I once had took weeks.


----------



## cityboy (Sep 13, 2012)

Cheers Tom thats what i thought, I just wanted to get a second opinion.. Would you recommend a hide in there or should i leave it until he gets a bit more used to being here?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Hides are a touchy subject and are more personal preference and trial and error. I have a hide in my current setup down the cool end. I have this hide for a shaded area and a hide away but he very rarely uses it and when he does it's for a matter of minutes and then he's back out in the open. My new setup will have more bigger shaded areas so there won't be a hide. 

Beardies can misuse a hide and become ill by permanently being inside it as they don't receive enough uv and just generally get little activity and food. I don't see a problem in hides if a beardy uses it correctly or not at all as mine does. If you want one in there as you have little shaded areas or just want him to have a "secure" place then put one in. Just be prepared to remove it again if he's using it constantly. Personally in your situation I'd leave it, he is clearly settling in still so changing things around will just result in him taking longer I'd imagine. Leave it for another week or two and hopefully by then he'll be a happy so and so, then if you feel he'd benefit from a hide give it a try. We can all come on here and tell you what's best but apart from the obvious alot depends on the beardie in question which we obviously can't accurately comment on! : victory:


----------



## sammyp (Jun 8, 2012)

I brought mine home when she was 10 weeks old. She did this from day one. peeping out at the glass door at me, so i would slide the door open and put my palm there, then she would either happily climb on by herself or stare at me as if to say "im just being nosey" so i reckons yours either wants to come out for a play, open palm and let them come to you instead of grabbing them. Or its just happily watching you, they are very social


----------

